
Tell HN: Get your app classified before Show HN - gadders
Just a suggestion for people with new web apps or sites that they want to put in a Show HN.<p>If they are targetting the corporate market they may want to get the app classified by Blue Coat at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sitereview.bluecoat.com&#x2F;sitereview.jsp first.<p>This will make it easier for people in corporates with locked down browsing to see their work. At a lot of places, uncategorised sites are routinely blocked. Similar web-blocking sites from other providers probably exist as well.
======
spdustin
I'll also add that you should contact your merchant account provider or
processor and get a "Merchant Category Code" assigned to your account. Stripe
does this too. Send a note to their support alias to say you need an "MCC" for
your account (and tell them what to use)

If you don't have one, many government and institutional "P-cards"
(procurement cards, basically credit card numbers without the card, used to
make A/P easier) will not allow the transaction.

It's helpful to search in the "accounts payable" are of typical institutional
client sites for "procurement card allowed" or "card policy". Extra hint:
search those sample client sites for "5094", which is the code for "precious
stones, metals, watches and jewelry", as that's likely to be a blocked
merchant classification on most procurement card systems. "7297" (massage
parlors) probably appears on the "no way, not gonna pay for that" list too.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merchant_category_code](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merchant_category_code)

